# Is there an FA group...?



## sunandshadow (Jan 12, 2011)

For people wanting to collaborate to make comics?  If there's an adult-specific one even better.  But I figure, since I rarely see 'artist wanted' and 'writer wanted' posts in this forum, they must be happening somewhere else...?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 15, 2011)

You do know that it's possible to make a good comic that doesn't involve fucking, right?


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 15, 2011)

You do know that it's possible to make a great story with literary merit that does involve fucking, right?


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> For people wanting to collaborate to make comics?  If there's an adult-specific one even better.  But I figure, since I rarely see 'artist wanted' and 'writer wanted' posts in this forum, they must be happening somewhere else...?


 
People usually post things like that in Art Exchange. But there is no FA group like that, to my knowledge.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, people post that they want to collaborate to make a comic in the Art Exchange?  I'll look there then.  Thank you for the confirmation that there isn't currently such an FA group.


----------

